

Ask HN: Has anybody JRuby for their webapp? - pkc

Hi,<p>I am getting quite comfortable using Ruby on Rails but keep hearing about performance problems that comes with Ruby. So when looking for efficient implementations of Ruby came across JRuby. Also ability to use any Java library is a huge advantage for our current project.<p>Has anybody used JRuby successfully for their rails project? More interested in any problems faced because of JRuby?
======
icey
I was using JRuby + Rails for some exploratory development very recently. It
was pretty nice, the only complaint I had was the startup time when doing
script/server... but really that wasn't all that bad either.

If you've done much with Java, then it's really worth looking into JRuby.
Also, Charles Nutter and the rest of the JRuby community are awesome.

------
gfodor
Yup. Startup time is the only downside. Being able to drop to Java for speed
or libraries is totally awesome.

